# Wild life management areas



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

So what's the deal with these places? Do we have public access to all of them? 

I'm wanting to chase some coyotes in the Wallsburg WMA and I'm pretty sure there is public access to it. Or are there some rules I should be aware of?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought you were going to talk about going to church for a minute there, with the way your post title is worded.
The only restrictions I know of are where you can and cannot drive.
I'm sure you could hunt coyotes on them.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Occasionally restrictions do apply, look at this map and click the WMAs you want to visit for information on them:

http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2

Seems like a few of them have a locked gate year round and you can't drive into them. Other than that, they're generally all closed to vehicles from December to May or January to April to give the animals a rest. Some have restrictions for certain areas within the WMA.

You can hunt any legal animal in them, and from what I can see they're all in the boundaries of some hunt or another.

Edit: Some WMAs are closed to the public for the winter and most of spring.


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the map!


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

There are only two access points with vehicles that I am aware of. 

The best would be to turn off highway 40 at the Wallsburg turn and then you will find a road that heads north about a quarter mile after the turnoff. It borders private land and should be open now.

The second is accross from Dock of the Bay/Island Bay Resort. This one may or many not be open. They haven't run any cattle in there this year so I'm not sure if it is closed now or not. I don't think you can get very far into the area from this location though. I will look on my way home from work today to see if the gate is open.

If you look on the topo version of the map above you can see both access points.


----------



## msummer88 (Aug 20, 2013)

I think I know about those two spots.

I have a Polaris Ranger and I think I'll drop my trailer at that parking lot right at the turn going into Wallsburg and drive up to that dirt road.

Thanks for the help.


----------

